# Lawkeeper's True Scale Marines



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all, here below will be catalogued all my efforts to achieve having two playable true-scale (C)SM armies. There's no time limit and the cash WILL flow 

To start off: 








*WIP Vandal*









*WIP*

And the Techmarines have recently opened up with Pimp my Rhino:


























*WIP Rhino MkIII, with 1930's style 'side-steps' and handrails*

What do you think?


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

wow this looks well cool, the rhino i think needs a little more lenth apart from that, brilliant!!!

Watching closely
Hugor =]


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a great start. I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

Fantastic stuff here!

This is especially timely, as I was looking for advice on how to True Scale Marine vehicles!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like some good effort but I see a few technical issues. First when you bulk out armour plating or extend it like in the legs you get a FAR better result if you over GS it then file the GS smooth and flat. I have heard there are better (Harder) forms of putty to use than GS but I have not tried any myself. Also you can file the general shape then if you take a tiny flat file like GW sells and wrap some super fine grit sandpaper around it you can get an even nicer smooth surface.

Second the Rhino. Upsizing it is great cause a 10 man squad of true scale marines obviously look wrong next to a normal rhino unless you are just using it as a marker that they have a rhino and such. Buuuut.... Rhinos as normal are a bit to small to contain ten marines so you need so much more room you are better off not using a GW rhino. My suggestion would be to use a GW rhino as an example and scratch build it out of plasticard. It wouldn't even be all that hard to do really and you can upsize it just right.


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> It wouldn't even be all that hard to do really and you can upsize it just right.


Riiiight! 

"Hard" being relative, I suppose! :grin:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I guess. I just have been designing and building stuff most of my life so taking measurements from an existing model then plugging the numbers into a calculator to upsize them and doodling those down on some paper then taking plasticard and marking it then cutting it into pieces that when put together make what you want is easy for me....


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow dude, that is excellent stuff, and kudos for taking into effect what the rhinos would look like.


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

I look forward to updates on this project - very inspiring stuff!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

looks awsome, like lord of rebirth said, maybe scratch build a rhino out of plasticard and it may be easier to size it up than convert a existing one
as for the marines, good work, keep it up

cheers

edd


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

Lawkeeper - any updates?


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, been away for quite a while.

But on to new stuff!









Scout









Scale shot

Will post better pics soon.
What do you think?


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

god, looks like one of the primarchs is back in scale wise lol. 
Keep up the good work, it's looking good so far. Can't wait for the updates now, it's looking so good so far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice work. Lets see some of these bad boys painted up.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad you like them, I really enjoy making them.
Alright, almost finished the Scout and took some better pics.









*Scout #1*









*Scout #1*

And, built another one!









*Scout #2*









*"Got three Imperial dogs by the abandoned APC. They don't have a clue, sir.."*


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work so far. I do agree with the above comment about the rhino looking like it needs more length however.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

now i agree with the rhino comments
but heres how id see an (accurately scaled) true scale rhino
the true scale rhino would be the size of a current landraider
to which a truescale landraider would be the same size as a baneblade
and a baneblade .....
well a car or something?:laugh:

anyways good job on the true scale marines anyway
what chapter are you doing?

chaoz


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

*Porn King eh.. no wait, The Wraithlord*: I;ll see what I can do.
*Chaoz94*: True. I'm gonna use the Rhino as a transport for five (either I make 5-man squads or I put a big gun on top of the Rhino -> Razorback.
If I wanna transport 10 guys I'm gonna use a Land Raider.
The chapter is called The Vandals, a Renegade Chapter that lost their homeworld and are now roaming the stars in search of other worlds to destroy. they remove every trace of Imperial presence and either start butchering the population or force them to make weapons for them.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

First up, the Scouts:








*Sergeant Ahrmon & Aspirant Vrimeer*

The Stalker-pattern boltguns sure help.

And I've finally got back to the Rhino/Razorback! Not much, but it helped me getting on the roll again!








*Razorback "Barbed One"*









*Razorback "Barbed One"*









*Razorback "Barbed One"*









*A perfect fit *

I'm already working on a removable Scout riding on it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Lots and lots of work for an army like this but what you have so far is impressive. Once it is all finished up you will blow folks away.


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

The work on the Rhino was pretty easy, the hardest part was taking it apart after I had assembled as a regular one and decided I wanted to go true-scale!
But them marines are pains in the rectum area (ouch, painful memory of a previous English language teacher) since I've seemed to misplaced my CSM bitz..


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

Been working on the passenger scout, coming along nicely. Just needs pouches, grenades and a backpack to balance his centre of gravity (he keeps falling off at the slightest tremble). Some pics:









*KV-12 fit*









*Razorback fit*


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

These are great! Im loving the scouts sitting on the side of the tanks, they look really good. Cant wait to see it painted.


----------

